# String Algae



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm guessing this topic has been covered before but at the moment the search function is failing for me, hence I'll ask here. Is string algae problematic for my pond or its inhabitants, my fish. If it is how do people deal with it. I have been manually pulling it out of the stream portion of my pond but have not eliminated it and it keeps coming back.


----------



## Mike Paterson (Dec 27, 2007)

Several variables affect algae of all varieties. The biggest issue is water turn over/flow needs to be 2X the volume of your pond per hour minimum. Second is hours sunlight that is directly on the fish pond each day. Shade is your friend against algae. Third is ambient and water temp. Lower temp lower possibility. Fourth is water filtration, the more the better. Algae requires nitrogen and oxygen to grow and you can adjust the pH chemically. There are numerous fish friendly chemicals available, surface water plants can also help control. Suggest you talk to local nursery. If there is a Koi group in your area they should also be a good resource.


----------



## andybriggs (Oct 27, 2017)

Hi I keep koi as well as g1 trains. Im guessing what you call string algae is in effect blanket weed and its easy to get rid of. If itsreally bad drag the worst of it out with a brush. Then put a blanket weed treatment in the pond and the combination of uv light killing the algae and the filter removing the broken down and clumped together blanket weed will soon make it dissappear. 
Alternativley do nothing and winter will do the trick as it needs sunlight and some warmth to prosper.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you gentlemen for the pointers. I will try these things.


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

When I had my pond & waterfall, I would check for it daily, and remove it when it gets too long. Mine would usually form on the waterfall, I'd gather up as much as I could, and use a stiff brush to clean it off the rocks, and it's ok to let the remnants fall into the pond, as the fish will eat it


----------



## EDHRailroad (Mar 14, 2020)

When I had my pond I had good luck fighting it with Barley straw. You can get small bales of it at pond supply sites. I would put it in with the rocks in the biofalls. Full disclosure, it will tint your water a bit but I preferred it to chemicals.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks fellas. I have been removing it to the best of my ability. I may just give the barley a try in the spring. Here in Ontario it will begin to die for the fall and winter now.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 28, 2018)

I battled string algae for years. I started using this https://www.homedepot.com/p/TOTALPOND-16-oz-Algaecide-for-Ponds-and-Fountains-54097/203128715 and voila! not more algae.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting, thank you.


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know if you are still fighting the string algae, but I've had good luck using barley straw extract (usually from Amazon), hydrogen peroxide, and UV light. Even though my pond would freeze over in the winter, it would not die as expected...


----------

